# What is Dry Ice Blasting ?



## maria143 (Jan 24, 2008)

History fascinates me. I love reading historical books and watching movies with a historic touch. I really admire the archaeologists who spend days and nights in preserving history. It’s such a challenging job to bring historical remains back to their original state. It at times pains me to see how magnificent structures get ruined over the centuries. 

Once while browsing the net, I came across something called *dry ice blasting*and how it is used to clean historical structures. I have no idea whatsoever on this thing. I am a little curious to know about this. 

Maria


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Just like soda blasting, except for the fact that the blast media evaporates and you don't have to sweep and shovel it up. They use it in my area a bit for fire damage restoration, to get the soot off stuff that they're saving. All you're left with on the floor is dust like flour, since the dry ice just evaporates and only leaves behind the residue you blasted off.


----------



## DelW (Jul 7, 2005)

It's also used alot in mold remediation. From what I understand the setup is quite expensive.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Here you go Maria,
Good chapter on blasting.

www.dryiceinfo.com

I Love posting this link. :thumbup:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

What?
No dry ice "bomb"?


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

That crazy Canadian, Mike Holmes, did it today on his show on Discovery Home, it was a pot gro op that was full of mold.


----------

